
The End of Reality: The Era of Fake Video Begins - devy
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/05/realitys-end/556877/?single_page=true
======
smt88
Is it feasible to use cryptography and a distributed ledger to solve this
problem? Are there any solutions that are usable today?

You'd need something that would work without a data connection, as well...

